# Donne: amore e gesti



## Old Airforever (22 Settembre 2008)

Quanto conta per una donna le gesta d'amore e d'affetto che i partner donano?
Per gesta, intendo il prendervi per mano, l'abbracciarvi, l'accarezzarvi, il baciarvi...stamane ero in aeroporto e notavo la differenza tra coppie: il lui e lei mano nella mano ed il lui con le mani in tasca, un metro più avanti della lei, per dirne una come esempio...
Airforever


----------



## MK (22 Settembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Quanto conta per una donna le gesta d'amore e d'affetto che i partner donano?
> Per gesta, intendo il prendervi per mano, l'abbracciarvi, l'accarezzarvi, il baciarvi...stamane ero in aeroporto e notavo la differenza tra coppie: il lui e lei mano nella mano ed il lui con le mani in tasca, un metro più avanti della lei, per dirne una come esempio...
> Airforever


Ho sempre trovato uomini molto più espansivi affettivamente di me, certo la vicinanza conta ma delle volte è tutta apparenza.


----------



## Old Giusy (22 Settembre 2008)

Per me il contatto fisico è fondamentale.
Se il mio uomo non mi prende per mano, non mi abbraccia, non mi guarda mi scoccio.


----------



## Nobody (22 Settembre 2008)

Spesso il gesto può essere vuoto... non sentito affatto. Il vero contatto si avverte anche da altre cose.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (22 Settembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Quanto conta per una donna le gesta d'amore e d'affetto che i partner donano?
> Per gesta, intendo il prendervi per mano, l'abbracciarvi, l'accarezzarvi, il baciarvi...stamane ero in aeroporto e notavo la differenza tra coppie: il lui e lei mano nella mano ed il lui con le mani in tasca, un metro più avanti della lei, per dirne una come esempio...
> Airforever


contano relativamente: io sono una espansiva che cerca il contatto, capisco chi non è come me, ma magari, come è capitato, dimostra l'affetto in altri modi, aggiustandomi una ciocca quando meno me l'aspetto o con altre attenzioni


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Settembre 2008)

i gesti sono importanti . Oggi più che mai il contatto fisico mi dice moltissimo.

Però se oltre al gesto non c'è sostanza vale poco anche quello.


----------



## Old Holly (22 Settembre 2008)

Per me il contatto fisico è fondamentale. 
La tenerezza, il sentirsi vicini, li ritengo segnali del buon andamento del rapporto.
Certo non siamo tutti uguali...

Come sostiene Molti, se il gesto è "tanto per fare" non ha senso.


----------



## Lettrice (22 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Spesso il gesto può essere vuoto... non sentito affatto. Il vero contatto si avverte anche da altre cose.



Quoto il babbuino...

Aggiungo anche che quando e' eccessivo mi urta... detesto gli appiccicosi...


----------



## Sterminator (22 Settembre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Per me il contatto fisico è fondamentale.
> Se il mio uomo non mi prende per mano, non mi abbraccia, non mi guarda mi scoccio.


l'ombelico del mondo...

ma fallo respirare...


----------



## Old Giusy (22 Settembre 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> l'ombelico del mondo...
> 
> ma fallo respirare...








  certo che respira!

E poi a me piace l'equilibrio: nè appiccicati nè indifferenti, ma una via di mezzo...


----------



## MK (22 Settembre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> certo che respira!
> 
> E poi a me piace l'equilibrio: nè appiccicati nè *indifferenti*, ma una via di mezzo...


Giusy ma è normale che quando si sta insieme a una persona NON si sia indifferenti, altrimenti significa che l'amore non c'è più. Comunque non sono i gesti a dare rassicurazione...


----------



## Old Giusy (22 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Giusy ma è normale che quando si sta insieme a una persona NON si sia indifferenti, altrimenti significa che l'amore non c'è più. Comunque non sono i gesti a dare rassicurazione...


No certo, però per me contano molto...
E ritengo anche che uno dei segnali di stanchezza in una coppia sia proprio la mancanza di tenerezza, quando in precedenza questa tenerezza c'era.


----------



## MK (22 Settembre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> No certo, però per me contano molto...
> E ritengo anche che *uno dei segnali di stanchezza in una coppia sia proprio la mancanza di tenerezza*, quando in precedenza questa tenerezza c'era.


La mancanza di sesso sì. La tenerezza è un'altra cosa, per me ovviamente.


----------



## Sterminator (22 Settembre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> No certo, però per me contano molto...
> E ritengo anche che uno dei segnali di stanchezza in una coppia sia proprio la mancanza di tenerezza, quando in precedenza questa tenerezza c'era.


non e' per disilluderti ma con la routine  t'attacchi...

"je' frusc' d' scopa nov'!!!" dovresti sapere che significa, no??....ah la saggezza popolare...

benvenuta nel club allora??...


----------



## Old Giusy (22 Settembre 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> non e' per disilluderti ma con la routine t'attacchi...
> 
> "u' frusc' da' scopa nov'!!!" dovresti sapere che significa, no??....ah la saggezza popolare...
> 
> benvenuta nel club allora...


Forse è così, io non ho idea di cosa sia la routine in una coppia...


----------



## Old Holly (22 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> La mancanza di sesso sì. La tenerezza è un'altra cosa, per me ovviamente.



Durante il fattaccio... sono mancate entrambe!!!!


----------



## Old Holly (22 Settembre 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> non e' per disilluderti ma con la routine  t'attacchi...
> 
> "je' frusc' d' scopa nov'!!!" dovresti sapere che significa, no??....ah la saggezza popolare...
> 
> benvenuta nel club allora??...



Mica sempre eh !!!!

Non siamo tutti uguali, l'ho già detto!


----------



## Sterminator (22 Settembre 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Mica sempre eh !!!!
> 
> Non siamo tutti uguali, l'ho già detto!


perche' tu fai sempre ed ancora picci picci con tuo marito?

Ps: minkia quanto li odio.... non mi dire che ti apre la portiera...


----------



## Mari' (22 Settembre 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> perche' tu fai sempre ed ancora picci picci con tuo marito?
> 
> Ps: minkia quanto li odio....


Veramente Stermi, io con lui faccia ancora la guerra con i cuscini  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   che battaglie oh!


----------



## Sterminator (22 Settembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Veramente Stermi, io con lui faccia ancora la guerra con i cuscini
> 
> 
> 
> ...


che c'entra so' altre robe e poi nelle pareti domestiche e' o dovrebbe essere il preludio al friki-friki....



















o anche per strada fate a cuscinate e picci picci micio micio da shock glicemico???....


----------



## Mari' (22 Settembre 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> che c'entra so' altre robe e poi nelle pareti domestiche e' o dovrebbe essere il preludio al friki-friki....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no no no ... per strada siam seri


----------



## Old Holly (22 Settembre 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> perche' tu fai sempre ed ancora picci picci con tuo marito?
> 
> Ps: minkia quanto li odio.... non mi dire che ti apre la portiera...


No, la portiera non me la apre, è però molto affettuoso ed espansivo e, ti dirò... a me la cosa non dispiace!


----------



## Old disperso (22 Settembre 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> che c'entra so' altre robe e poi nelle pareti domestiche e' o dovrebbe essere il preludio al friki-friki....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


la mattina si rincorrono per il quartiere in pigiama e spadrillas prendendosi allegramente a cuscinate...


----------



## Mari' (22 Settembre 2008)

disperso ha detto:


> la mattina si rincorrono per il quartiere in pigiama e spadrillas prendendosi allegramente a cuscinate...


Disperso, noi siamo insieme da 25anni ... e non e' facile trovare persone ancora con la voglia di scherzare ... molta gente dopo 10anni sembrano gia morti


----------



## Old disperso (22 Settembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Disperso, noi siamo insieme da 25anni ... e non e' facile trovare persone ancora con la voglia di scherzare ... molta gente dopo 10anni sembrano gia morti


marì era una battuta, il fatto che dopo 25 anni siate ancora in sintonia è una gran bella cosa...

sono una persona molto espansiva e giocherellona do' molta importanza all'amicizia/complicità fra partner e il vostro esempio è molto simile al mio ideale di "relazione per la vita o quasi"


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Settembre 2008)

un uomo che apre la portiera è un signore e non è che col passare del tempo diventa cialtrone


----------



## Old disperso (22 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> un uomo che apre la portiera è un signore e non è che col passare del tempo diventa cialtrone


potrebbe passargli l'ispirazione...


----------



## Mari' (22 Settembre 2008)

disperso ha detto:


> marì era una battuta, il fatto che dopo 25 anni siate ancora in sintonia è una gran bella cosa...
> 
> sono una persona molto espansiva e giocherellona do' molta importanza all'amicizia/complicità fra partner e il vostro esempio è molto simile al mio ideale di "relazione per la vita o quasi"


Porta pazienza, arrivera'  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 anche per te quella "Speciale".


----------



## Sterminator (22 Settembre 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> No, la portiera non me la apre, *è però molto affettuoso ed espansivo* e, ti dirò... a me la cosa non dispiace!


uela'...se mi rispondi che lo siete come il primo giorno che vi siete conosciuti, faccio la domanda per farvi fare santi a razzo...


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Settembre 2008)

disperso ha detto:


> potrebbe passargli l'ispirazione...


se è un vero signore no 

	
	
		
		
	


	





magari fingendo di non averla vista, gliela sbatte in faccia mentre scende, ma per  aprirla gliela apre...


----------



## Old Holly (22 Settembre 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> uela'...se mi rispondi che lo siete come il primo giorno che vi siete conosciuti, faccio la domanda per farvi fare santi a razzo...


Confermo!!! Procedi pure...


----------



## Sterminator (22 Settembre 2008)

disperso ha detto:


> marì era una battuta, il fatto che dopo 25 anni siate ancora in sintonia è una gran bella cosa...
> 
> sono una persona molto espansiva e giocherellona do' molta importanza all'amicizia/complicità fra partner e il vostro esempio è molto simile al mio ideale di "relazione per la vita o quasi"


ma infatti e' cio' che dovrebbe imperare e resistere in una relazione, la capacita' di divertirsi ed essere complici... 

mica all'Ikea dire......Amore, che dici, non starebbero benissimo in camera queste tende???

Certo, mio amore...quello che decidi tu e' sempre perfetto...hai dei gusti semplicemente divini...

MAVAFFANKUL'....pua'....ABORRRRRRRROOOOO!


----------



## Old disperso (22 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> se è un vero signore no
> 
> 
> 
> ...




















   se rido col collare rischio l'asfissia....


----------



## Sterminator (22 Settembre 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Confermo!!! Procedi pure...


occhio, ancora andrete a fuoco per i lumini....


----------



## Sterminator (22 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> un uomo che apre la portiera è un signore e non è che col passare del tempo diventa cialtrone



magari ci tiene alla portiera e non vuole semplicemente che tu la sbatta contro qualcosa...



















Ps: pero' ti facevo piu' pragmatica...piu' interessata alla ciccia...


----------



## Old disperso (22 Settembre 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma infatti e' cio' che dovrebbe imperare e resistere in una relazione, la capacita' di divertirsi ed essere complici...
> 
> mica all'Ikea dire......Amore, che dici, non starebbero benissimo in camera queste tende???
> 
> ...


io sono un deficiente per scelta...all'ikea con la mia ex quando mi rompevo il cazzo mi sdraiavo sui letti in esposizione e facevo finta di dormire...sono un pagliaccio e se sono innamorato la mia lei è il mio pubblico...


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Settembre 2008)

disperso ha detto:


> io sono un deficiente per scelta...all'ikea con la mia ex quando mi rompevo il cazzo mi sdraiavo sui letti in esposizione e facevo finta di dormire...*sono un pagliaccio e se sono innamorato la mia lei è il mio* *pubblico..*.


che meraviglia!!! sai con quanti sacchi di pomodori marci andremmo a  spasso insieme??


----------



## Old disperso (22 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> che meraviglia!!! sai con quanti sacchi di pomodori marci andremmo a  spasso insieme??


why pomodori marci?
l'unico marcio in coppia devo essere io!!


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Settembre 2008)

disperso ha detto:


> why pomodori marci?
> l'unico marcio in coppia devo essere io!!


se il mio uomo si sdraia sui letti dell'ikea (bottegai.........) gli tiro i pomodori in faccia


----------



## Sterminator (22 Settembre 2008)

disperso ha detto:


> io sono un deficiente per scelta...all'ikea con la mia ex quando mi rompevo il cazzo mi sdraiavo sui letti in esposizione e facevo finta di dormire...sono un pagliaccio e se sono innamorato la mia lei è il mio pubblico...


scusa due domande:

1)da quanto tempo stavate insieme (moglie o cosa?);

2)motivi del ban?(resto in tema...)


----------



## Sterminator (22 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> se il mio uomo si sdraia sui letti dell'ikea (bottegai.........) gli tiro i pomodori in faccia


secondo me invece dovresti farlo sfogare fuori...in modo che poi a casa non ti si stravacca sul divano, anche se come variante...ce po' sta'...


----------



## Old disperso (22 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> se il mio uomo si sdraia sui letti dell'ikea (bottegai.........) gli tiro i pomodori in faccia


perchè? mica faccio il maranza che mi butto sul letto e ci sto le ore...
faccio la scenetta mi alzo e rido...ridere e scherzare si...passare per idiota e cafone...no


----------



## Old disperso (22 Settembre 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> scusa due domande:
> 
> 1)da quanto tempo stavate insieme (moglie o cosa?);
> 
> 2)motivi del ban?(resto in tema...)


1)ragazza...due anni

2)ban?


----------



## Mari' (22 Settembre 2008)

disperso ha detto:


> 1)ragazza...due anni
> 
> * 2)ban?*


Il motivo per cui vi siete lasciati, se non sbaglio lei ti ha tradito, vero?


----------



## Old disperso (22 Settembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Il motivo per cui vi siete lasciati, se non sbaglio lei ti ha tradito, vero?


esatto...


----------



## ranatan (22 Settembre 2008)

disperso ha detto:


> perchè? mica faccio il maranza che mi butto sul letto e ci sto le ore...
> faccio la scenetta mi alzo e rido...ridere e scherzare si...passare per idiota e cafone...no


Mi associo a Medusa...sinceramente più che ridere la scena mi farebbe piangere. Ma solo perchè mi immagino mio marito a fare così...a 35 anni sonati...rabbrivisico all'idea 
Ma tu sei molto giovane se non ricordo male vero?


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Settembre 2008)

ma anche la pomodorata era per ridere


----------



## Old disperso (22 Settembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Mi associo a Medusa...sinceramente più che ridere la scena mi farebbe piangere. Ma solo perchè mi immagino mio marito a fare così...a 35 anni sonati...rabbrivisico all'idea
> Ma tu sei molto giovane se non ricordo male vero?


rispetto all'età media del forum si...


----------



## La Lupa (22 Settembre 2008)




----------



## Old disperso (22 Settembre 2008)

ho detto qualke cosa di sbagliato??


----------



## Lettrice (22 Settembre 2008)

Che ca**o avete contro il testare i letti all' IKEA?


----------



## La Lupa (22 Settembre 2008)

Mah... non so... io non sono appiccicosa e mi danno fastidio gli appiccicosi.

Ogni coppia ha le sue forme di espansività.

Napo per esempio mi dimostra affetto dandomi schiaffi sulle chiappe. (che devo dire... è tanto caro...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )  

Io gli tocco i piedi.
Napo ha dei piedi bellissimi e sta sempre senza calze in casa.
E tipo... se siamo sul divano a guardare un film io mi tengo sempre i suoi piedi nelle mani.

Ogniuno...


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Settembre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Mah... non so... io non sono appiccicosa e mi danno fastidio gli appiccicosi.
> 
> Ogni coppia ha le sue forme di espansività.
> *
> ...


ehm....qulcuno le spiega che non è esattamente il discorso che stavamo facendo?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	









senti, per quanto riguarda i piedi... se ci conosciamo, ricordami di non stringerti le mani eh??


----------



## Sterminator (22 Settembre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Mah... non so... io non sono appiccicosa e mi danno fastidio gli appiccicosi.
> 
> Ogni coppia ha le sue forme di espansività.
> 
> ...


non vorrei dirtelo, ma siete ormai alla frutta...

stare steso e distante quasi 2 metri dal partner  in quei frangenti, non e' bello e mi suggerisce due considerazioni:

1)c'ha le protesi e te le porge...

2)non ti spaventi  o piangi mai per un film tanto da dover essere consolata...

mah! e chiamalo rapporto...


----------



## La Lupa (22 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ehm....qulcuno le spiega che non è esattamente il discorso che stavamo facendo??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Asdu...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Vediamo... se te lo scrivo in stampatello magari lo capisci... NAPO INVECE DI DARMI (CHESSO' UNA CAREZZA SU DI UNA GUANCIA = GESTO AFFETTUOSO) MI DA UNO SCHIAFFO SU DI UNA CHIAPPA. (GESTO AFFETTUOSO NEL NAPO-MONDO).

Comprì?


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Settembre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Asdu...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


prova un po' in corsivo........


----------



## La Lupa (22 Settembre 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> non vorrei dirtelo, ma siete ormai alla frutta...
> 
> stare steso e distante quasi 2 metri dal partner in quei frangenti, non e' bello e mi suggerisce due considerazioni:
> 
> ...


Ma...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... stai scherzando vero?


----------



## La Lupa (22 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> prova un po' in corsivo........


...mmmm....


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Settembre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> ...mmmm....


grassetto, forse??


----------



## Nobody (22 Settembre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Mah... non so... io non sono appiccicosa e mi danno fastidio gli appiccicosi.
> 
> Ogni coppia ha le sue forme di espansività.
> 
> ...


Più fortunata di chi si tiene il gatto!


----------



## Old Holly (22 Settembre 2008)

Ma quanto siete....

Anche a me vengono elargite simpatiche pacche sul lato B !!!

Però i piedi da coccolare sono i miei !!!!


----------



## La Lupa (22 Settembre 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Ma quanto siete....
> 
> Anche a me vengono elargite simpatiche pacche sul lato B !!!
> 
> Però i piedi da coccolare sono i miei !!!!


Oh! Diglielo un pò Hollina!

Belin ma scusa, a me sembra normalissimo.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ogni coppia ha i suoi gesti no?


----------



## La Lupa (22 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> grassetto, forse??


----------



## Old Holly (22 Settembre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Oh! Diglielo un pò Hollina!
> 
> Belin ma scusa, a me sembra normalissimo.
> 
> ...



Sacrosanto!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Settembre 2008)

ma sì lupè, ti si sta a piglia pu hulo 

	
	
		
		
	


	












anche il mio mi dava le pacche sul culo.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





ma quella dei piedi è.......una zozzeria...
io odio quelli che si toccano e toccano i piedi altrui..
abbi pazienza...non ce la faccio..

pigliati uno scaldino, il copritazza ghepardato ma il piede no...


----------



## Nobody (22 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma sì lupè, ti si sta a piglia pu hulo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Un bel piede di donna è quanto di più sexy ci sia! Tarantino docet


----------



## Old disperso (22 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma sì lupè, ti si sta a piglia pu hulo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old disperso (22 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Un bel piede di donna è quanto di più sexy ci sia! Tarantino docet


dal tramonto all'alba quando la tipa nel locale mette a tarantino mezzo piede in bocca e si versa la birra sulla coscia...mamma mia!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Un bel piede di donna è quanto di più sexy ci sia! Tarantino docet


bhò..sarà che io c'ho uno zampone e detesto che si apra la scatola dei formaggi ma aborro.........


----------



## Nobody (22 Settembre 2008)

disperso ha detto:


> dal tramonto all'alba quando la tipa nel locale mette a tarantino mezzo piede in bocca e si versa la birra sulla coscia...mamma mia!!!


 Salma, la pitonessa vampira... la amo!


----------



## Sterminator (22 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma sì lupè, ti si sta a piglia pu hulo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma hai ragggione....pensa se c'avesse 'n'unghia incarnita, na piaghetta o le stimmate...

per non parlare della cremina infradito...


----------



## Old disperso (22 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Salma, la pitonessa vampira... la amo!


quoto quoto quoto e quoto


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Settembre 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma hai ragggione....pensa se c'avesse 'n'unghia incarnita, na piaghetta o le stimmate...
> 
> per non parlare della cremina infradito...


qualcuno lo fermi perfavore........


----------



## Sterminator (22 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> qualcuno lo fermi perfavore........


fassista...hai le ore contate...


----------



## Old disperso (22 Settembre 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma hai ragggione....pensa se c'avesse 'n'unghia incarnita, na piaghetta o le stimmate...
> 
> per non parlare della cremina infradito...


pensa anche al muschietto che si forma tra un dito e l'altro complici anche le calze, che quando le togli sembrano i piedi di frodo bagghins


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Settembre 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> fassista...hai le ore contate...


occhio che ti faccio tastare i miei piedi dopo la stramilano al 12 di agosto... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





vedrai che scena alla pulp fiction....


----------



## La Lupa (22 Settembre 2008)

Sapete [mod. serio] che chi ha problemi con i piedi...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... mmm... ora non mi ricordo bene...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  .... ma c'ha problemi a qualcosa in testa...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .... mmm.... ci vorrebbe uno spicologo qua...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 [/mod. serio]


E poi Napo c'ha dei piedi che sembra un fanciullino.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Io non riesco a capire come faccia.


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Settembre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Sapete [mod. serio] che chi ha problemi con i piedi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lo sapevo anch'io. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Comunque è tutta invidia sai??
è che a me nessuno ha mai impastato i piedi sul divano senza perdere i sensi


----------



## Sterminator (22 Settembre 2008)

disperso ha detto:


> pensa anche al muschietto che si forma tra un dito e l'altro complici anche le calze, che quando le togli sembrano i piedi di frodo bagghins


ecco...quello mi serve per il presepe...e fa la sua porca figura tanto che a Natale apro casa mia al condominio e tutti mi lasciano un obolo (non richiesto...preciso per la gdf)...


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Settembre 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ecco...quello mi serve per il presepe...e fa la sua porca figura tanto che a Natale apro casa mia al condominio e tutti mi lasciano un obolo (non richiesto...preciso per la gdf)...


se hai bisogno vengo il 24 e ti faccio il pratino....


----------



## Sterminator (22 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> occhio che ti faccio tastare i miei piedi dopo la stramilano al 12 di agosto...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahahahahahah

pischella e  te devi pure da sforza'...

ahahahahah

a me basta un quarto d'ora de meditazione zen...

ed ho detto tutto...


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Settembre 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ahahahahahah
> 
> pischella e  te devi pure da sforza'...
> 
> ...


sì sì...anche coi miei piedini entri in trance...ma molto meno che un quarto d'ora


----------



## Sterminator (22 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> se hai bisogno vengo il 24 e ti faccio il pratino....


il pratino non mi serve, piuttosto puoi fare la pompa che mi si e' rotta e che tirava su l'acqua dal laghetto alla ruota del mulino.... 

il tecnico nun esc'...


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Settembre 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> il pratino non mi serve, piuttosto puoi fare la pompa che mi si e' rotta e che tirava su l'acqua dal laghetto alla ruota del mulino....
> 
> il tecnico nun esc'...


screanzato maleducato racchione


----------



## Sterminator (22 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> screanzato maleducato racchione


ao' tu ti sei offerta ed io me so' commosso visto che non sapevi cosa fare a Natale...

ma vai a fare del bene, va...

(in effetti ho cambiato...bene non c'era...)


----------



## Old Holly (22 Settembre 2008)

Carino, l'ho ricevuto oggi, mi sembra attinente con il 3d!


----------



## Lettrice (22 Settembre 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Carino, l'ho ricevuto oggi, mi sembra attinente con il 3d!



Bellissimo!

Pero' credo che siano piu' gli uomini a chidere sesso... o no?


----------



## Old Holly (22 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Bellissimo!
> 
> Pero' credo che siano piu' gli uomini a chidere sesso... o no?


Lo credo anch'io!


----------

